# PCManFm picture thumbnails



## Dru (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

This may sound stupid, but I was curious of anyone else using PCManFM was getting the picture thumbnails to work?

Im surprised this port isnt maintained anymore, it seems to work pretty nice otherwise. Nautilus and Thunar require so many deps, I really dont feel like installing half of Gnome or XFCE for a decent GTK file manager.

A recent electrical breaker trip, and 15 hours of rebuilding my system which pursued, have me wondering if I want to install the Gnome glob.

Thanks


----------



## Dru (Dec 8, 2009)

I did more searching, and couldn't find anyone else using FreeBSD with the problem, but did find users of other systems with the same issue, also its not remembering added applications to the open with menu.

http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/16760

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/455344

http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=1234&f=22

http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=10527.0

One person notes success with update-mime-database, but Im not quite sure how to reproduce that with FreeBSD, and the real fixes seem to be a patch, or a later build of PCManFM from a Linux svn. Or possibly downgrade shared-mime-info to 0.60.

There are links to some patches, and I downloaded the Arch patch to see if I could figure out anything, but I have zero programming knowledge, besides web development junk, and I wouldn't call that programming.

I downloaded the source for PCManFM, but it only says version 0.5.0, where as I have 0.5.1 installed, was going to see if I could figure out how to build it, but Im unsure if it would even help.

Maybe downgrading shared-mime-info would be the best route?

Just wondering what you guys think, or maybe have time to look at any of the info. I dont need someone to do all of the work for me, Im just unsure where to start, looked at the porters handbook, but I dont know what version to port.

Also, if anyone has PCManFM working correctly, Id be interested in which version of shared-mime-info that you are running. I know there's gotta be more PCManFM users here.....

Edit: Updating the mime database didnt help, populated a bunch of blank files. Also acquired 0.60, think I may give it a try, unless someone may have some info about the patch, or any other.

Edit2: Found this.

http://pcmanfm.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/pcmanfm/trunk/src/mime-type/mime-cache.c?sortby=date&r1=908&view=log

Tried modifying the distfile, and building, but got a timestamp error, guess I need to learn the proper way to do it.

Carpetsmoker...if you read this, I see you were the maintainer, was yours working?


----------



## Dru (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, as clueless to the subject as I was earlier today, I managed to fix it.

I downloaded the mime-cache.c from the svn.sourceforge link above, modified and re-archived pcmanfm-0.5.1.tar.bz2 from distfiles then entered the x11-fm/pcmanfm ports directory. 

Ran:

```
make makesum
```
then: (obvious)

```
make install clean
```

And now my mime types are working correctly, and I have image thumbnails. WOOHOO!

Dunno if thats a part of port maintenance, but its kind of neat, wish I knew even more.

I talk to myself a lot on here.

/me does a little dance.


----------

